# SKEET's Big One



## Seth (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll let him tell the story, we know people have been waiting for the pics.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beetle (Jul 9, 2008)

That's a real nice cat!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wow that cat is amazing! Good job skeet skeet!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice fish! whtd you get him on ?


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

This fish was caught on a BIG shad cut in half in 48 to 54 feet hole. Went back last night only caught 1 channel cat no current, and not marked many fish on graph!!! Went almost 2 to 3 years without fishing for cats, slowly coming back around....


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Those Ohio river cats. Can't beat em.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Wow that cat is amazing! Good job skeet skeet!



roflmao, us young pups got it at least ;D

Nice fish man!


----------

